# Experiencing constant link failures on BSNL Broadband-immediate assistance required.



## quicky008 (May 5, 2011)

I have been experiencing frequent link failures on my Bsnl broadband connection for the last couple of weeks-as a result of this ,i get disconnected every now and then,which is utterly exasperating to say the least.(I've had link failures atleast 3-4 times as I was composing this message).I am currently using their home UL 750 data plan with a Siemens c2110 modem that was purchased directly from BSNL.

I reported the matter to the nearest telephone exchange but to no avail.A bsnl employee suggested that the problem was occurring as my PC was infected with viruses and there was no problem whatsoever with my connection!!After discussing the matter with him at length,i finally succeeded in convincing him that my telephone line must have developed a fault.

So one of their so-called engineers visited me today and performed some routine checks on my connection-he narrowed down the cause of link failure to the presence of noise on my telephone line-this seemed to be the likely cause to me too as for a while,I have been hearing a lot of extraneous sounds while talking on the phone.After hours of troubleshooting,he managed to eliminate the noisiness almost completely and this resulted in a significant reduction of link failures as well(it was still occurring but not as frequently as it was earlier-previously,link failures occurred once every few minutes but after the engineer's intervention,it was occurring once every 40-45 mins or so).He said that there was nothing more he could do about it and left.


However,to my great dismay,the noisiness on my line has resurfaced since evening and this has also increased the frequency of link failures to a great extent.I am totally perplexed and frustrated with this matter.Can anyone suggest why this is happening?Why do link failures generally occur?What should i do now to get this problem fixed?Please help


----------



## insaneYLN (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Experiencing constant link failures on BSNL Broadband-immediate assistance requir*

Hello Friend. I experienced the exact problems you are currently facing in the very first year i got my BSNL DataOne Broadband connection.

Presently, i do not face the problem you have mentioned in your initial post. Perhaps, it is because our local telephone exchange shifted all the lines (phase by phase) to a "new" exchange. This is what our local JE told me over a telephonic conversation. 

Coming to your problem, i would suggest that you inspect your telephone line personally or better, request your local lineman to do it for you. Make sure there are no joints at various lengths of the wire. If the need be, request your telephone lineman or a higher authority to change your existing telephone wire with a new one.

Also, check the ADSL statistics on your Router page. Type 192.168.1.1 in the address bar of your web browser. The User Name & Password for the router page is _admin_.
In your Router page, look out for SNR Margin (dB) & Attenuation (dB).

This could help & serve as a reference -
*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.7de0973627.jpg

Have patience & wait for the apt replies of the more experienced techs here. I am confident they will certainly assist & guide you in troubleshooting your problem.


----------



## quicky008 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Experiencing constant link failures on BSNL Broadband-immediate assistance requir*

Thank you very much indeed,insaneYln, for lending me your valuable suggestions.I've checked the values of SNR Margin and attenuation of my router and they appear to be well within acceptable limits-therefore,i think the problem doesn't lie with the router but with the telephone line itself(apparently);i have reported this issue yet once more to the concerned authorities and they've promised to send some of their "experts" to diagnose the problem shortly.Lets hope that these elite technicians will be able to shed some light on the matter.Can someone else assist me in identifying the root cause of this problem?Any help concerning this issue will be highly appreciated.


----------



## mitraark (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Experiencing constant link failures on BSNL Broadband-immediate assistance requir*

Well usually this happens when it rains or something , but this shouldn;t happen always. Also , the Broadband line should not be split much , it would result n more noise.


----------



## funkysourav (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Experiencing constant link failures on BSNL Broadband-immediate assistance requir*

^^ mitraark's right 
it happens when it rains and the joints in the wire get wet if improperly sealed


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Experiencing constant link failures on BSNL Broadband-immediate assistance requir*

@quicky008, you told my story. except that i have not lodged any complain.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Experiencing constant link failures on BSNL Broadband-immediate assistance requir*

in last 1 year my telephone cable broke from the pole 3 times due to bad weather and rain...initially I complained to bsnl but now i fix it myself...

those sarkari afsar take 7 days to respond... although its illegal to do this but I dont have a choice...

check if ur cable is fine...sometimes out of 2 wires one gets disconnected...the net works but create problems...soo check all joints u have on that cable


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Experiencing constant link failures on BSNL Broadband-immediate assistance requir*

An application in black and white to SDO broadband of your SSA complaining the issue, it will certainly work .

Moreover you can send copy of this complaint to G.M of your SSA

In my case it worked and whole BSNL broadband staff attended my issue attentively and also arranged a new cable now it works fine!!


----------

